# 3في 1دائرة لقياس نبضات القلب بالكمبيوتر +تعلم Serial Interface+أعرف LDR



## القرشي (20 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

هذه الدائرة عبارة عن جهاز لقياس عدد نبضات القلب بالطريقة الضوئية باستخدام الكمبيوتر

طريقة العمل :

1. اولا وكما هو موضح في الدائرة تتم عملية قياس او عد نبضات القلب بوضع الاصبع السبابة
يفضل السبابة ولكن ممكن أي اصبع اخر المهم المبدأ هو ان المقاومة الضوئية LDR تتغير 
بتغير شدة الاستضاءة 
اذا وكما نعلم ان معدل سريان الدم في الاصبع يتغير وبذلك لو وضع الاصبع بين المقاومة
الضوئية ومصدر ضوء قوي ومباشر في عدم وجود اضواء اضافية لتفادي الخطا والتشويش
اذا المقاومة الضوئية ستتغير تبعا لتغير او لجريان الدم ومقدار الجهد الناتج من الجزء الخاص 
بالمقاومة الضوئية والمكون من R1)يفضل ان تكون متغيرة للحصول علي افضل النتائج ( يعتبر حمل و R2 هي المقاومة وهذا مايسمي ب
Voltage divider circuit او مقسم الجهد اذا الخرج سيكون ضعيف جدا وبالتالي سيحتاج لعملية تكبير والدائرة مكونة من مرحلتي تكبير two amplifier stages وهما IC وIC2
يبقي IC3 يقوم بعملية TRIGER ويربط المنفذ المتوالي SERIAL PORT

في حديثنا تكلمنا عن المقاومة الضوئية والربط بالسيريل لذلك سنوضح طريقة عمل المقاومة الضوئية ونتكلم عن كيفية استقبال الاشارة باستخدام الكمبيوتر عن طريق الفيجوال بيسك







2. المقاومة الضوئية LDRLDR(Light Dependent Resistors) وهي مقاومة تعتمد علي التغير في الضوء
أي ان مقاومتها تتغير بتغير شدة الاستضاءة 
مقاومة هذا العنصر تتعلق بكمية الضوء المسلط عليه . المسار الذي يظهر في واجهة هذا العنصر هو طبقة من مادة كادميوم- سلفايد ( CDS Cadmium Sulphide ) . من كل جانب هناك طبقة معدنية موصولة إلى أسلاك التوصيل ( قم بوصل مقياس أوم ولاحظ تغير قيمة المقاومة عند تغير شدة الضوء الساقط على المادة الحساسة للضوء ) .
والاشكال التالية توضح المقاومة 











3. والان ناتي للقسم الشيق وهو عملية INTERFACE سنستخدم الفيجوال بيسك 
البرنامج ببساطه عبارة عن FORM به عدد 2 LABEL الاول لكتابة توضيح مثل "عدد نبضات القلب في الدقيقة" والثاني لعرض عدد النبضات
وسنحتاج الي الاداة MSCOMM الموجودة اصلا في الفيجوال بيسك وطريقة وضعها في البرنامج كالتالي 
نضغط بالزر الايمن في مكان علي مربع الادوات ونختار من القائمة COMPONENTS ثم نبحث عن الاداة والتي اسمها MICROSOFT COMM CONTROL وايقونتها تشبه التليفون نضغط عليها مرتين لتتم اضافتها 
ونحتاج ايضا لاداة التايمر ونضع في قيمتها 1500 واليكم البرنامج

Dim Counter As Variant
Private Sub Form_Load( )
MSComm1.PortOpen = True
Label1.Caption = 0
End Sub
Private Sub MSComm1_OnComm()
If (MSComm1.CommEvent =comEvCTS) Then
Counter = Counter + 1
End If
End Sub
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
Label1.Caption = Counter * 2
Counter = 0
End Sub

في السطر الاول عرفنا متغير باسم COUNTER لتوضع فيه عدد النبضات 
ثم فتحنا منفذ السيريل ووضعنا القيمة 0 لنبدا بها
جملة IF عبارة عن روتين صغير ينتظر كل تحول في رجل ال CTS ويضيف 1 للمتغير counter كلما تحسس تحول transition اذا كل 15 ثانية يقوم الجزء الخاص بالتايمر بمضاعفة قيمة الcounter ويصفر من جديد لاستقبال قراءة
ادا النظام يقرا نبضتين كل دقيقة يمكن جعلها نبضة بتغيير القيمة في التايمر الي 30000
والشكل الاتي يوضح البرنامج في وضعية العمل runtime 






وبهذا اكون انهيت الشرح راجيا من الله ان تكونو استفدو ولو قليلا 
ايضا امل ممن ينفذ الدائرة ممن لديهم مشاريع تخرج مثلا ان يخبرنا لانني بصراحة
حاولت مرة التنفيذ وفشلت لا اعلم ولكن ربما الخطا في التوصيل او عدم ايجاد القطع الاصلية 

اخيرا المشروع عبارة عن ترجمة يشكل جزئي لدائرة موجودة في باب INTERFACE 
في عدد اغسطس 2003 من مجلة الالكترونات المتخصصة EPE اضفت له شرح مبسط للمقاومة الضوئية ايضا يوجد في عدد اخر نسخة مطورة من المشروع باستخدام LCD يعرض مخطط لنبضات القلب
شكرا لقرائتكم للموضوع ولا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة
الملفات المرفقة



heart.rar (68.9 كيلوبايت, 169 مشاهدات)
منقول:79: :5:


----------



## هيفا (20 يونيو 2006)

الصراحة أول مرة اسمع بمثل هذه الفكرة ،بس اللي مش قادر أفهمه هو كيف لما أحط أصبعي بين مصدر الضوء و المقاومة أستطيع قياس النبض.


----------



## مهموم اليمن (20 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله 
برنامج رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع , واتمنّى ان انجح فى تطبيقه,,,,
عبد الله


----------



## السيد الحسني (24 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## katanoma (24 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخي العزيز على هذه المساهمة القيمة، وكإضافة على الموضوع هذه الطريقة هية مشابه لعمل جهاز قياس تركيز الأوكسجين في الدم "oximeter (SPO2)" حيث ان الدم يمتص جزء من الطاقة الحرارية المرفقة مع الضوء وبالتالي المقاومة الضوئية تتحسس بالجزء المفقود من الحرارة في الضوء. وللحصول على نتائج قياسية يجب الاعتماد على قراءات الدم الشرياني وليس الدم الوريدي كما يجب ان يكون اللاصبع او العضو بشكل عام غير مثبت به كانيولا (CANNULA) اي بدون محاليل وريدية ومسار الدم غير مقيد.

تحياتي للجميع
KATANOMA
BIOMEDICAL ENGINEER


----------



## محمد يس11 (25 يونيو 2006)

katanoma قال:


> شكراً اخي العزيز على هذه المساهمة القيمة، وكإضافة على الموضوع هذه الطريقة هية مشابه لعمل جهاز قياس تركيز الأوكسجين في الدم "oximeter (SPO2)" حيث ان الدم يمتص جزء من الطاقة الحرارية المرفقة مع الضوء وبالتالي المقاومة الضوئية تتحسس بالجزء المفقود من الحرارة في الضوء. وللحصول على نتائج قياسية يجب الاعتماد على قراءات الدم الشرياني وليس الدم الوريدي كما يجب ان يكون اللاصبع او العضو بشكل عام غير مثبت به كانيولا (CANNULA) اي بدون محاليل وريدية ومسار الدم غير مقيد.
> 
> تحياتي للجميع
> KATANOMA
> BIOMEDICAL ENGINEER


اضافة مفيدة جدا:13: :13:


----------



## smart_storm (29 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا للنقل*

السلام عليكم


شكرا للأخ الكريم الذي نقل موضوعي وحبذا لو ذكر مصدر النقل لتتم أكب رأستفادة فالموضوع

تم تحديثة في المصدر

يمكنكم زيارة موقع www.ptc2.com/vb فبه الموضوع الاصلي وبه نسخة اخري من الدائرة

أكرر شكري


----------



## المسلم84 (3 يوليو 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت 
بس الصور ماطلعن....


----------



## katanoma (4 يوليو 2006)

*الدائرة مهمة لكن الصور!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
الأخ العزيز.. الدائرة فيها فكرة جداً ممتزة لكن ياريت لو كانت الصور موجودة لكانت الافادة منها اكثر وهذه الدائرة مهمة مهمة مهمة. لذا ارجو ارسال الصور او المشاركة مجددا، ولو على بريد ******
biomedicaltch***********

تحياتي وشكري الجزيل سلفاً
_katanoma_


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع لكن الصور ما طلعو


----------



## eng_mohand (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني الاعزاء , انا جربت الدائره بس عندي مشكله انا اول مره اتعامل مع السيريل بورت , فا الدائره فيها هذا النوع وانا مش لاقي منفذ فيه 8 Pin والموجود في الكمبيوتر هو 25 Pin , فا لو ينفع اوصله على ال 25 هيكون ده ازاي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## computer engg (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع بس اذا ممكن الصور ما ظهرن عندي


----------



## engineer_lotfy (9 مارس 2009)

*ارجو الاهتمام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا نفس اشوف الموضوع كامل انا لسة عضو جديد
بس اتمنى انكم تردوا علية
لو سمحتم انا محتاج الموضوع دة مهم جدا جدا
engineer_ahmedlotfy***********


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع واتمنى ان يستفيد من الاعضاء ويحاولوا تطبيقه


----------



## therarocky (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس القرشي 
شكـــــــــــرا جزيـــــلا لك على هذي المشاركة المتميزة لكن لو سمحت 
يا ريت تعيد تحميل الصور للأهمية القصوى لها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## djoo77 (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الصور لا تظهر نرجو اعادة تحميله وبرك الله فيكم


----------



## djoo77 (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الصور لا تظهر نرجو اعادة تحميله وبرك الله فيكم​


----------



## مهندابوسيف (2 أبريل 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر بس وين الصور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي بس انشاء الله استطيع تطبيقه لان فكرته معقده قليلا


----------



## عائشة العبد (13 يناير 2010)

فكرة جدا رائعة لكن اين الدائرة


----------



## فتوح شحاته (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح شحاته (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

تسلمووو بس الصور ما يطلعوش(


----------



## nour islam (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا خالص على الموضوع القيم ده
بس معلش لو ممكن الدائرة ضرورى جدا


----------

